
Atlas Informatics to shut down - JackFaker
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/atlas-informatics-shut-pulling-plug-encrypted-personal-search-engine/
======
seattle_spring
Really curious what happened here. They only had 23 employees, and just had a
$20 million round a little under a year ago.

